# USB Dongle TP-Link driver?



## Spartrekus (Jul 9, 2019)

Hello,

I bought a TP Link for the BSD.

TP-LINK Archer T1U WLAN Stick USB 2.0 450 MBit/s

vendor 2357 product 105
Mediatek nano gongle

Archer t1u

How to make it work? there is no rtwn0 and it is not detected with a driver

thank you in advance and sincerely


----------



## SirDice (Jul 10, 2019)

Spartrekus said:


> I bought a TP Link for the BSD.


Perhaps you should have checked what is known to be supported before buying anything?



Spartrekus said:


> there is no rtwn0


Why would a USB device show up as a PCIe card? The rtwn(4) driver is for a Realtek RTL8188CE *PCIe* card. Maybe you meant urtwn(4)?

But:

```
The urtwn driver supports Realtek RTL8188CU/RTL8188RU/RTL8188EU/RTL8192CU
     based USB IEEE 802.11b/g/n wireless network adapters, including:

           Alfa AWUS036NHR v2
           ASUS USB-N10 NANO
           Belkin F7D1102 Surf Wireless Micro
           D-Link DWA-123 rev D1
           D-Link DWA-125 rev D1
           D-Link DWA-131
           Edimax EW-7811Un
           Elecom WDC-150SU2M
           Netgear WNA1000M
           Realtek RTL8192CU
           Realtek RTL8188CUS
           TP-LINK TL-WN723N v3
           TP-LINK TL-WN725N v2
```
Is this device based on any of those Realtek chips? No? Then why expect it to be detected as such?

I'd probably sent it back. Looking at the Amazon reviews, 12 critical reviews of it not working (even on Windows) and only 2 positive reviews. That doesn't bode well.


----------



## ronaldlees (Jul 11, 2019)

"I'd probably sent it back. Looking at the Amazon reviews, 12 critical reviews of it not working (even on Windows) and only 2 positive reviews. That doesn't bode well."

That matches my search results too.  Even the GPL Linux driver is listed as WIP on the manufacturer's site (source available tho).   There's a bloke trying to do a FreeBSD port I think:

github project - mt7610u Mediatek port

But, he says the work is slow.

_Edit: looks like same chip but different vendor/product IDs.  Closest thing I could find tho.  It does say TP-LINK Archer T2UH (for AC450 I think) functionality is working.  But nevermind - I see now it's another linux port.  Sorry - that's what I get for blindly following mailing list links and believing the titles. _


----------

